# The Rainbow Baby List. New arrivals: Jonah :), Sebastian :)



## v2007

I thought i would do a list of all the Rainbow Babies born (PAL Babies) and due dates of current PAL Mummies. 

Its your decision if you want to have your name added, no pressure. 

This list is for all losses :hugs:

To have your name and details added just reply to this thread and i will pop your name on. 

V xxxx


Rainbow Babies due 2010​


https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k201/brandyguy_2006/RainbowBaby.jpg

v2007 Katie Rhiann born on April 7th 2009 at 09:23 weighing 9lb 8.5oz

lcside Patrick John Duffy was born 23rd January weighing 6lb 15oz

Alimum Sakura Bronte Ennis was born on the 24th January 2010

hayley x Daisy Mia born at 1.40am on 29th January 2010

MiissDior Cayden born at 9:25 on the 2nd February 2010 weighing 5lb 6oz

littleblonde Kacey Elizabeth Cripps born 3rd March 2010 at 10:33 weighing 8lb 9oz

jackie.d Mia was born on the 19th March 2010 at 09:45 weighing 8lb 12oz 

Vicyi Alexander Maxwell was born on the 6th April 2010 at 22:42 weighing 7lbs 0.5oz

gnomette Neave Beatrix was born on the 7th April 2010 at 13:55

Tasha360 Demi born on the 9th April 2010 at 08:55 weighing 6lb 12oz

JennTheMomma Liev Garatoni was born on April 15 2010 and weighing 8 lbs and is 21 inches long

NZBeth Baby Boy born at 33+2 on the 1st May 2010

MrsGlitz Harry was born on the 3rd May 2010

marie-louise Matthew was born on the 3rd May, weighing 7lb 9 oz

oxSarahxo :angel: Jennifer :angel: born asleep 16th May 2010 RIP

natasja Eli Lewis Thornburn was born on the 17th May at 14.50 weighing 6lbs 6oz.

Las78 Rianna Jules was born on 18th May 2010 weighing 6lb 7oz

x-Amy-x :angel: Darcie Helena :angel: born 27th May 2010 at 24+6 weeks weighing 1lbs 5oz. Went to sleep 30th May 2010 

rachlouise25 Lakendra was born on the 27th May

JadeyB Ethan James was born on the 3rd June 2010 weighing 7lb 7oz

jess_smurf Olivia born on the 9th June 2010 weighing 9lb 1oz 

catfromaus Emma Helen born on the 20th June 2010

LauraLora Olly Shaun born on the 20th June 2010 weighing 8lb 8oz

meldmac Colin Devin Davies was born on the 28th June 2010 at 03:40 weighing 7lb 9oz

rachelrhin0 Noah was born on the 30th June 2010

BrookieG Ollie James born on the 3rd July 2010 at 13:48 weighing 8lb 4oz.

Hoolie Jack was born on the 4th July 2010 at 11:32

bky Lucy was born July 8th at 4:40am weighing 8lbs 3oz

Agiboma Micah was born on the 14th July 2010 at 25+3

Glitz Constance Eliza was born on the 15th July 2010

roc Dylan was born on the 19th July 2010 weighing 10lb 15oz

Csunshine013 Oaklee was born on the 27th July 2010 at 12:54 weighing 7lb 6oz

Carmello_01 Harry was born on the 29th July 2010 at 01:38am weighing 7lb 12oz

hayzeb Rome was born on the 10th August 2010 weighing 9lb 14oz.

JASMAK Kelana Marie was born on the 16th August 2010 at 12:22pm weighing 8lbs 12oz 

Emmielou28 Erin Louise was born on the 21st August 2010

Mum2bewaiting Toby was born on the 21st August 2010 at 09:07 weighing 7lb 15oz

rainbows_x Ava Grace born on the 27th August 2010 at 09:05am weighing 6lbs 14.5 oz

Smiler13 Daisy Beth was born on 27 August weighing 5lbs 10oz.

lauraperrysan Dawson was born on the 2nd Spetember 2010 weighing 9lb 9oz at 02:10

Guppy051708 Isaiah Joseph was born on the 4th September 2010 at 09:17 weighing 7lbs 10 oz.

Drazic<3 Melody was born on the 5th September 2010 at 10:40 weighing 8lb 1oz

Jox Leo was born on the 13th September at 13:47 weighing 5lb 4oz

Sparklestar Baby Boy was born on 23rd September weighing 9lb 11oz

im_mi Ciaran Patrick was born on the 23rd September at 11:16 weighing 8lb 1oz 

babytots Lewis Andrew James was born on the 24th September at 14:29 weighing 7lb 15oz.

Due#1-2010 Chloe was born on the 12th October 2010 weighing 9lb 12oz

Sunshine Phoebe Harriet was born on the 18th October 2010 at 12.18pm weighing 7lbs 7oz.

Kaylz--x Zoey Ella was born on the 28th October 2010 weighing 7lb 4oz

Tulip Dillon Reuben was born on 24th November 2010 at 06:38 weighing 7lb 8oz 

fluffyblue Ollie was born on the 17th January 2011 weighing 8lb 6oz

eclipse Kira Marion was born on the 28th January 2011 weighing 8lbs 13 oz

Smiler79 Imogen Zoe Rees was born on the 30th January 2011 weighing 6lb 9oz

Vickieh1981 Sophia Isabella was born on the 10th February 2011

MommahSarah Annabella Sophie was born on the 17th February 2011 weighinh 7lb 4oz

Juste3boys Thomas was born on 25th February 2011 at 10:00 weighinh 7lb 4oz

x-rainbow-x Ben was born on the 8th March 2011 at 01:00 weighing 5lb 2oz

debgreasby Talia Faith was born on the 16th March 2011 at 20:26 weighing 7lb 1oz

InsaneKumquat :angel: grew wings on April 4th 2011. :hugs:

Mummy2Angel Mason was born on the 7th April 2011

+tivethoughts Harrison was born on the 11th April 2011 weighing 7lb 7oz

Lover Leo was born on the 6th May 2011 at 22:30 weighing 8lb 6oz

jessica716 Conor James was born on the 12th May 2011 weighing 7lbs

FierceAngel Joshua Daniel Charlie Kell was born on 17th May 2011 at 13.07 weighing 7lb 1oz

AfterAbigail Allison Aster was born on the 27th May 2011

Smidgen Finlay was born on the 21st May 2011 weighing 7lb 1oz 

Fergie Kayleigh was born on the 14th August 2011

moti due 31st August 2011

mummytotwo Sky Hope was born on the 8th September 2011 weighing 7lb 4oz

Hayley x Finley was born on the 12th September 2011 weighing 8lb 14oz

Lincoln Girl Mia Grace was born 14th September 2011

Nichole Dimitri Carter was born 26th October 2011

lindc Isabella born November 2011

APSmum Jacob born on the 25th Novermber 2011

BlueButterfly Lyra Isabel born on the 29th November 2011 at 00.05

XxSamBxX Jessica was born 3rd December 2011 at 23:37 weighing 6lb 3oz

JohnsPrincess Sebastian was born on February 1st 2012

mellybelle Jonah Phoenix Adrian was born 11th February 2012

foolserrand due 21st May 2012

Scamp due 25th May 2012

clarel976 due 29th May 2012

lioness168 due 5th July 2012

sproglett due 9th September 2012

​


----------



## BrookieG

Im sorry but whats a Rainbow Baby or Pal baby? lol sorry bit dim x


----------



## JASMAK

JASMAK due August 27, 2010


----------



## BrookieG

omg im a total idiot Pregnant After Loss...sorry i can be a bit slow on the uptake lol 

BrookieG due 27th


----------



## littleblonde

due march 10th


----------



## Drazic<3

due 1st September.

Thanks sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Csunshine013 Dr gave EDD from scan as 17 Aug but if you go off my LMP my EDD is Aug 22

So which ever one is somewhere in the ball park. LOL


----------



## Hoolie

Due 28th June

Alex


----------



## JadeyB

Due 21st June. xx


----------



## natasja32

Hey hunny....lovely idea. Im due 6th june.:hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

september 4th xxx


----------



## hayley x

Aww lovely idea thank you v :) i'm due 12 feb but most likely being induced at the end of this month xxx


----------



## bky

23rd June


----------



## NZBeth

I'm due 18th June


----------



## Guppy051708

baby Kirsch is due August 23rd! :cloud9:


----------



## Carmello_01

Due 30th July :hugs:


----------



## Glitz

Great idea V, I'm due 21st July x


----------



## Charlotteee

I was just wondering, do you think it would be a good idea to make this threadd sticky?? Just so people who look at it - know how common it is to have a loss and then have healthy pregnancys straight after. Would give me a lot of reassurance for when i fall pregnant again xx


----------



## oxSarahxo

Hiya, 

I'm due Aug 12th but around 29th July with C-Section.


----------



## jackie.d

im due 23rd march xxx


----------



## hayzeb

hayzeb due aug 10th


----------



## lauralora

LauraLora due 24th june :)


----------



## v2007

Lottybump said:


> I was just wondering, do you think it would be a good idea to make this threadd sticky?? Just so people who look at it - know how common it is to have a loss and then have healthy pregnancys straight after. Would give me a lot of reassurance for when i fall pregnant again xx

I have PM'd Lady Wobbs. 

V xxx


----------



## littledemonme

Hi, due 14th April. Thanks for the list, think it would have given me a lot of hope.
:hugs:


----------



## KA92

30th august

very scared taking it day by day :)


----------



## Charlotteee

KA92 said:


> 30th august
> 
> very scared taking it day by day :)


Reallyyy?!!! YOU TESTED!! YAAAAAY! I'm soo happy for you!!!
Good luck hun. Everything will be fine. Just take it easy and dont be slipping in this ridiculous weather.

Oh im so happy xxxx


----------



## JennTheMomma

Due April 19 2010


----------



## jess_smurf

due 21st june induction on 7th june kristian lost at 40weeks


----------



## Las78

I'm due 21 May


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

19th August :flower:


----------



## catfromaus

Due 22nd of June
xxx


----------



## Monami

Due the 22nd August.


----------



## lcside

Due 10th Feb xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Can I come in please :flower:

EDD 10th Sept xxx


----------



## meldmac

Due July 9, 2010


----------



## Vicyi

Hey. Due 5th April x


----------



## pandaeyes59

hi

Baby Honey Rainbow due 1st march 2010 
Getting induced 19th feb...


----------



## Tasha360

can i join too? my princess in due April 16th xx


----------



## v2007

All added and Team Colours updated. 

:hugs:

V xxxxx


----------



## MiissDior

MiissDior
Team Blue
18th feburary 2010
section Booked next tue 2/2/2010


xxx​


----------



## babytots

Hi sweetie can you add me too 2nd Oct though this may chance at scan but will let you know. x


----------



## mom2pne

babytots said:


> Hi sweetie can you add me too 2nd Oct though this may chance at scan but will let you know. x

Congrats! :happydance: That's so awesome you got a :bfp:! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## im_mi

please add me! I'm due on october 4th :)


----------



## KA92

i need my edd changed to aug 28th 2010 :)

thanks 

xxx


----------



## gnomette

hi i am due 29th of march with a little girly


----------



## lauralora

update one me ...

lauralora team blue :D


----------



## babytots

mom2pne said:


> babytots said:
> 
> 
> Hi sweetie can you add me too 2nd Oct though this may chance at scan but will let you know. x
> 
> Congrats! :happydance: That's so awesome you got a :bfp:! I'm so happy for you!Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie! Hope you are well! x


----------



## jackie.d

hi can you add my c section date please, its 19th march :flower:
thankyou xxx


----------



## KA92

:Cry:

my baby grew wings.

good luck ladies


----------



## hayley x

Thank you for adding Daisy's name :cloud9: xxx


----------



## lcside

Hi, please can you update that I've had my baby. Patrick John Duffy was born 23rd January weighing 6lb 15oz. xx


----------



## jess_smurf

hi just to update i am having a girl x


----------



## jess_smurf

lcside said:


> Hi, please can you update that I've had my baby. Patrick John Duffy was born 23rd January weighing 6lb 15oz. xx

congrats on your boy


----------



## MiissDior

*
ThankYou so much just seen thread title 
soo sweet..Love n Hugs xx​*


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations on the beautiful babies girls :hugs:


----------



## Jox

very very early days but i am due (by my guessing) around 25th October...but subject to change.

xxx


----------



## marie-louise

Hi there,

Good thread, marie-Louise due 4th may


----------



## MrsGlitz

Hi ladies

Congratulations to you all!

Can you add me please? My little boy is due 27 April.


----------



## Sparklestar

due 21st september :) thanks! xxx


----------



## roc

hi, could you add me please?
i'm due July 14th, and on team blue, after 2 partial molars and 2 chemical m/c:flower:


----------



## mimiproud

hi could i be added please im due 22nd aug after 3 losses 17 wks feb09 little boy jack x 5 wks june09 and 7 weeks aug09 i have 1 lc thank you x x


----------



## rainbowbaby

Hi please can my bump be added to the rainbow baby list?
Im due september 22nd :cloud9:
Thankyou xxx


----------



## v2007

All added :thumbup:

V xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Can you add me please?
Due August 21st.


----------



## rachlouise25

hi great thread can u add me please baby lakendra due 7th june 2010 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TeenMommy410

Baby Aidan is due 25th of April 2010


----------



## v2007

All added. 

V xxxx


----------



## kermit4

Please can you add my little one?
Due on 21st October 2010.

Many thanks,
Kermit.


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## v2007

All added. :thumbup:

V xxxx


----------



## gnomette

neave beatrix was born on the 7th april at 1.55pm an is doing really well!!


----------



## v2007

gnomette said:


> neave beatrix was born on the 7th april at 1.55pm an is doing really well!!

Congrats, thats my Rainbow Babys birthday as well. 

V xxx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Gnomette!

V, I'll get Munchkin added after 12wk skull scan if that's OK.... 8wk scan went well though, he's a little wriggler! xx


----------



## v2007

Tulip said:


> Congratulations Gnomette!
> 
> V, I'll get Munchkin added after 12wk skull scan if that's OK.... 8wk scan went well though, he's a little wriggler! xx

No problems Tulip, good luck. 

:hugs::hugs:

V xxxx


----------



## Jox

Hi, can me due date be changed from 25th October to 22nd Oct please xxx


----------



## v2007

All done Jo. 

V xxxx


----------



## Emmielou28

Please can you add me - I'm due 4th August. Thanks. x


----------



## v2007

All added and Team Colours added. 

V xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi V, we made it! So far so good. 

Could you put Munch and I down for 18th November please? xxx


----------



## JASMAK

I have a c-section scheduled for August 16th. Can this be added please? Thanks x


----------



## rainbows_x

I am still due August 21st and now team pink :)


----------



## jess_smurf

olivia arrived 9th june 9lb 1oz xx


----------



## Hoolie

oooo..I'm near the top of the list. 

Alex


----------



## catfromaus

I had my baby girl! Emma Helen, born 20/6/10


----------



## Tulip

Hi sweetie can you please update me to team :blue:
:happydance:
xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello there! :wave:
Can't believe how long it's been!
Just wanted to update, I'm still due August 23rd and we are on team blue :blue:!!!!

Can't wait! Will update once he arrives :cloud9: xxx


----------



## v2007

All updated. 

V xxxx


----------



## 87lianne

due 29th september x


----------



## v2007

All updated. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am due march 11th (a year to the day since we found Isabella had died)


----------



## Guppy051708

Vickieh1981 said:


> I am due march 11th (a year to the day since we found Isabella had died)

:hugs:


----------



## Smiler79

Please could you add me. I am due 28th Jan 2011


----------



## v2007

Done for you Smiler and Vickie. 

V xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Can i please be added to the list. Chloe is due on the 6th october. I lost my angel august last year


----------



## Kaylz--x

Could I be added to the list please? :) I'm due on the 19th October with a little girl that we are calling Zoey. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Could I also be added I lost my thrid angel dec 08. my son Micah is due oct 25 2010


----------



## v2007

All added ladies. 

Im so sorry for your losses and massive congrats on your Rainbow babies.

V xxxx


----------



## Hoolie

My little boy arrived on 4th July at 11.32am. I'm just ecstatic. Will be called either Jack or Oliver.

The very best of luck to all who are waiting

Alex


----------



## bky

Lucy arrived July 8th 4:40am, 8lbs 3oz-she was very late!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations bky and Hoolie! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats bky and hoolie


----------



## MommahSarah

due feb 14th 2011


----------



## Tulip

V, Agiboma's little Micah arrived a week ago at 25+3 (ish). He is in NICU and doing well. Kisses to Sarah and her angel <3


----------



## Vickieh1981

V - Please tell me that is not Sarah who is Jessicas Mummy who has had a little girl born sleeping. That is just too cruel. x


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: to sarah and sleep tight little angel


----------



## v2007

Vickieh1981 said:


> V - Please tell me that is not Sarah who is Jessicas Mummy who has had a little girl born sleeping. That is just too cruel. x

It sadly is. 

:cry::cry::cry:

V xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh that is heartbreaking. Sending so much love and support to them. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

v2007 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> V - Please tell me that is not Sarah who is Jessicas Mummy who has had a little girl born sleeping. That is just too cruel. x
> 
> It sadly is.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> V xxxxClick to expand...

Oh I am in tears here. Poor Sarah. How can life be so cruel? Where did she post about her angel? I'd like to add hugs to her.


----------



## hayley x

:cry: I was so devestated to read of Sarah's 2nd little girl joining heavens garden, I couldnt believe it :(

Vicki - she has a fb page for her little girls headstone fund maybe you could message her through there? I think I have you on my fb? If you do its in my friends list :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh that is just heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## v2007

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=105648169485724&ref=ts LINK NO LONGER WORKING As page has been deleted.

This is the group to join for Jessicas and Jennifers headstone, and the link to Sarahs fb page is on the creator bit. 

I told her who i was in case she thought i was a nutter. 

V xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

hayley x said:


> :cry: I was so devestated to read of Sarah's 2nd little girl joining heavens garden, I couldnt believe it :(
> 
> Vicki - she has a fb page for her little girls headstone fund maybe you could message her through there? I think I have you on my fb? If you do its in my friends list :hugs: xxx

No my request is still showing as pending hun. I messaged you on there earlier 



v2007 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=105648169485724&ref=ts
> 
> This is the group to join for Jessicas and Jennifers headstone, and the link to Sarahs fb page is on the creator bit.
> 
> I told her who i was in case she thought i was a nutter.
> 
> V xxxx

Thanks hun. Will go and look and help if I can. I know how hard it is saving for a headstone (we haven't done very well so far) and to go through this twice is just beyond cruel. :nope:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I have just read the whole story on their gone too soon site and cried for her. There is no justice is there?

I just can't believe they had to pay £6K to bury the girls either. We were lucky in that the funeral home did everything for free.

I am going to send the link to everyone I can find and ask people to donate.


----------



## Juste3boys

Could you add me to the list please V, my second rainbow baby is due 11th March 2011 and my angel baby is gabrielle who was born on 19th August 2007 at 25 weeks.

Thanks, love and lots of sticky vibes to all the rainbow babies

Juste
xxx


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana Marie was born Aug 16 @ 12:22pm weighing 8lbs 12oz


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations JASMAK! <3


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats JASMAK


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Jasmak :)


----------



## SRTBaby

Congratulation Jasmak, i missed you on the third Tri, had to do a search.


----------



## Becki77

v2007 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=105648169485724&ref=ts
> 
> This is the group to join for Jessicas and Jennifers headstone, and the link to Sarahs fb page is on the creator bit.
> 
> I told her who i was in case she thought i was a nutter.
> 
> V xxxx

Sorry to be very dim but i dont know where to find the 'creator bit' for sarahs fb page, nor is the link working for me to access the fb group. I would very much like to help sarah if i can, i remember when she lost jessica but to read she has also lost another little girl is totally awful. My heart goes out to her and her partner :hugs:
can anyone help me?


----------



## v2007

Becki77 said:


> v2007 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=105648169485724&ref=ts
> 
> This is the group to join for Jessicas and Jennifers headstone, and the link to Sarahs fb page is on the creator bit.
> 
> I told her who i was in case she thought i was a nutter.
> 
> V xxxx
> 
> Sorry to be very dim but i dont know where to find the 'creator bit' for sarahs fb page, nor is the link working for me to access the fb group. I would very much like to help sarah if i can, i remember when she lost jessica but to read she has also lost another little girl is totally awful. My heart goes out to her and her partner :hugs:
> can anyone help me?Click to expand...

I think Sarah had deleted this FB group. Not sure as to why. 

Im sorry i cant be more help. 

V x


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava Grace, born 27.08.2010 at 09:05am 6lb's 14 1/2oz's :cloud9:


----------



## Tulip

She is beautiful Rainbows, congratulations! xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello ladies. Just wanted to update you about my lovely rainbow baby. :cloud9:
Isaiah Joseph :blue: was born this morning (Sept. 4th, 2010) at 9:17AM weighing 7 pounds and 10 ounces, 20.5 inches long. He was due August 23rd. He arrived via waterbirth after 29.5 hours of labor-unmedicated. The worst part was being dead tired, but i would do it again in a heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## JASMAK

rainbows_x said:


> Ava Grace, born 27.08.2010 at 09:05am 6lb's 14 1/2oz's :cloud9:


Congratulations!




Guppy051708 said:


> Hello ladies. Just wanted to update you about my lovely rainbow baby. :cloud9:
> Isaiah Joseph :blue: was born this morning (Sept. 4th, 2010) at 9:17AM weighing 7 pounds and 10 ounces, 20.5 inches long. He was due August 23rd. He arrived via waterbirth after 29.5 hours of labor-unmedicated. The worst part was being dead tired, but i would do it again in a heartbeat :cloud9:



Awwwe, so glad you got the water birth! Congratulations! Not that big either considering he was overdue too!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Guppy hon - sounds like the Bradley Method did the trick xx


----------



## Smiler13

Daisy Beth, born on 27 August (37 weeks) weighing 5lbs 10oz. Very happy!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Could i be added to the list, due our rainbow baby 21st April 2011 :) x


----------



## Lover

Hello ladies!

I had a MMC in January :cry: but I got an unexpected BFP this morning!

Looks like my little angel sent me a present on their due date (last month)

:cloud9:

Our little suprise is due on 15th May 2011 if you could add me to the list please V?

xxx


----------



## v2007

All new Rainbow babies added. 

Congratulations to all of you. 

V xxxx


----------



## Lover

Congratulations to the new mummy's! :hugs:

How is everyone today? I'm still in shock and don't really believe I'm pregnant again! I'm still getting twinges and cramps which I know is normal but still worrying. The only symptom I've had is my boobs are a tiny bit sore and I'm feeling a lot hungrier than usual.
xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

thank you for updating the front page :)

as I type Toby is sleeping on me and is beautiful, the last three weeks have flown by, I certainly did not envisage being sat here with our miracle last october :flower:

loads of :dust: to the rest of the Rainbow baby mums


----------



## roc

Thanks from me too for updating on Dylans birth, I'm so happy, he's such a joy, and i know my angel will be watching over him as he grows.

Congrats to all the other rainbow mummies, and good luck to all the 
mummy-to-bes! :hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

could i be added x 

we are due 27th may 2011 the day before charlies 1st birthday x


----------



## Vickieh1981

FierceAngel said:


> could i be added x
> 
> we are due 27th may 2011 the day before charlies 1st birthday x

Oooooooooh I just saw you as the last to reply and was very excited. I am so happy for you sweetie. Our babies really sent us these rainbows - mine is due 2 days before Isabellas first birthday xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

due 29th March 2011 :)


----------



## JASMAK

debgreasby said:


> due 29th March 2011 :)

Congratulations hon! x


----------



## eclipse

Can I be added? I think I'm currently due February 8, 2011 :)


----------



## Jox

Just wanted to say my rainbow, Leo, arrived 12 days ago at 34+3wks. Born just 8months and 11 days after my precious angel was born sleeping. :kiss:

Congrats to all rhe new mummies xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you so much for adding Melody, she is wonderful and I love every single day. I never imagined in that pit of despair last November that I would have my little girl in my arms less than a year later. Never give up hope girls, it's worth every second of the fight. 

Oh Jox, huge congrats hun - he is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

thats such a lovely thing to say Drazic<3 

Im due in 6days and still cant imagin what its going to be like havin my little baby in my arms after like you said the pit of dispair i was in when i lost my angel.



FierceAngel said:


> could i be added x
> 
> we are due 27th may 2011 the day before charlies 1st birthday x

hun thats lovely news :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe was born on 12th oct weight 9lbs 12oz


----------



## v2007

All new arrivals added. 

V xxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Thank you for adding my little girl to the list :hug: xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Kaylz, Zoey is utterly beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Kaylz--x

Tulip said:


> Oh Kaylz, Zoey is utterly beautiful :cloud9:

Thank you Tulip darling:hugs: Hope your little man doesnt keep you waiting too much longer, I keep checking every couple of days to see if you've had him. Good luck!!! xx


----------



## jessica716

can you add my little rainbow bean please?....due 25/05/11 :happydance:


----------



## v2007

All added Jessica and congratulations. 

Vx x


----------



## jessica716

v2007 said:


> All added Jessica and congratulations.
> 
> Vx x


Thanks :hugs:


----------



## rachelrhin0

Noah was born 6/30/10 :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Can u please add my second rainbow baby to the list please 

Jellytot due 4/4/11 xx


----------



## Tulip

Hi V, Dillon arrived safely at 06:38 on 24th November weighing 7lb 8oz :cloud9: xxx


----------



## v2007

All added ladies. 

Congrats on your :bfp: and new :baby:

V xxx


----------



## Sunshine.

Can you add our Rainbow baby please V.

Phoebe Harriet, who arrived on the 18.10.10 at 12.18pm, weighing 7lbs 7oz.

Baby Sister to our Son Harry Vincent, who was born at 36.2 weeks, and sadly died aged 2 days old, due to Fetal Hydrops and Tachycardia :cry: Miss you son.

Thank you V

x x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya. Havent been on this thread before could you add me, im due 17th Jan via C Section after 5 losses x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya. Havent been on this thread before could you add me, im due 17th Jan via C Section after 5 losses x


----------



## v2007

All added ladies, Congratulations.

V xxx


----------



## XxSamBxX

my angel would of been due 06th June 2011 and i am now preg again and should be due 21st Oct 2011


----------



## hayley x

:hi: V, I'm back :) please can you add our 3rd baby as being due 28th September, but delivery likely @38 weeks :kiss: x


----------



## mummyto3

due 14 sept after 2losses last year


----------



## v2007

All added ladies and babies. 

V xxx


----------



## Smiler79

Just thought I would let people know that Imogen Zoe Rees arrived on Sunday 30th January 2011 weighing 6lb 9oz and is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## v2007

Smiler she is gorgeous xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

can i be added?

i had a MC dec 2009 andnow due my rainbow baby roughly 29th september. yet to have a scan though.

im already a mummy to M too


----------



## Moti

Can I be added?

Rainbow is due August 31.......

Thanks!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just to let you know Ben arrived 

8/3/11 @ 01.00am 5lb 2oz 36+1 weeks 

xx

:cloud9:


----------



## v2007

All added ladies. 

V xxx


----------



## InsaneKumquat

Rainbow baby due Nov 12, 2011 please


----------



## InsaneKumquat

please add an angel after my name. We ended up in the ER about 6pm this evening, and we have lost the baby.


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry for your loss InsaneKumquat :hugs:


----------



## +tivethoughts

Can I be added to the list - I had a MC in March 2010. I am due to give birth following an induction on Sunday 10th April to my baby boy Harrison. xx


----------



## AfterAbigail

Our gorgeous Rainbow Baby Girl - Allison Aster - arrived Friday 27th May 2011. We are smitten!


----------



## Alimum

Lovely idea. Inspiring for other I hope - as it gave me hope to know that PAL was possible.

Sakura Bronte Ennis - 24th Jan, 2010 at 34+5 weeks.


----------



## smidgen

Hi

Can you add my gorgeous boy to your list - our rainbow bubba arrived on 21st May - Finlay, weighing 7lb 1oz - he's just perfect, I'm so in love with him  !!! x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Not sure if this is still being added to, but I'm due Feb 4th with my rainbow baby!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Hello 
Is it possible if my due date could be added : 11/12/11

Thank you 
x


----------



## APSmum

BlueButterfly said:


> Hello
> Is it possible if my due date could be added : 11/12/11
> 
> Thank you
> x


blue butterfly my baby is due 11/12/11 also, 

Can you add me in too!


----------



## v2007

All added ladies. 

Have happy and healthy pregnancies. 

V xxx


----------



## katie21188

Angel babies Ella 520 grams and Lilly 420 grams born 20/7/2011 at 22 weeks


----------



## cacahuete

Hey there, could you add me to the list? Pregnant after 2 looses last year , one at 14 weeks and my second at 6.5 weeks, im due 24 august 2011! Fingers crossed I'll meet my lil man soon :)


----------



## Fergie

Can you add me too please :D
My lil girl Kayleigh was born on her due date, the 14th August 2011.

Thank you :D


----------



## savvaharte

how lovely


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry V but Sophia was born on the 10th Feb not the 22nd. She was 5lb 4oz


----------



## Vickieh1981

Fergie said:


> Can you add me too please :D
> My lil girl Kayleigh was born on her due date, the 14th August 2011.
> 
> Thank you :D

Great news. Congratulations xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

AfterAbigail said:


> Our gorgeous Rainbow Baby Girl - Allison Aster - arrived Friday 27th May 2011. We are smitten!


I had missed this. I remember you joining trying after a loss. I am so thrilled you have your precious rainbow baby


----------



## Scamp

Can I be added please hun? 

I've worked out EDD should be 25th May xx


----------



## mummyto3

i se eu already added sky thanks hun she weighed 7lb 4oz x


----------



## lindc

Isabella Angelina--due 12/11/11, but c-section planned for 11/15/11. Thanks!


----------



## clarel976

could i be added please due 29th may 2012
Thanks x


----------



## v2007

All added ladies :)

V xxx


----------



## foolserrand

Can I be added? I'm due May 21st, 2012 to my second child after losing my daughter to SIDS nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Add me please! JoAnn, due May 16th!


----------



## Nichole

My rainbow baby boy, Dimitri Carter, was just born Wednesday 10/26, at 32 weeks & 2 days.


----------



## APSmum

Nichole said:


> My rainbow baby boy, Dimitri Carter, was just born Wednesday 10/26, at 32 weeks & 2 days.

Congratulations Nicole!!!!


----------



## Fergie

Congratulations Nichole :D


----------



## lioness168

Can you please add me - edd 5th July 2012


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hello ladies, I am so sorry for you loss. Please add Masyn Josiah Born: November 7, 2011 weighed 1lb 3oz Due February 29, 2012. TY in advance.


----------



## Mellybelle

I meant to post here a couple of weeks ago......

Jonah Phoenix Adrian was born 11th Feb 2012. He became unwell after birth and spent a week in NICU (very stressful for his daddy and I!!!) but came home safe and well. 

His angel siblings Kyle and Evie are never forgotten. "The beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of a storm".


----------



## Sproglett

Sproglett - Due 9th September (sticky bean after 3 tri1 losses)

please add me


----------



## v2007

Phew, everything added and updated :)

Welcome to the world all the new Rainbow babies. 

And congrats to Mummy and Daddy.

v XXX


----------



## mamaduke

Logan was born on April 5th, 2012. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







cuteness.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Krippy

Can you add me please? EDD December 14, 2012 but I am pretty sure this bubs will be here sometime in November...we will have to see! :)

Congrats on all of the rainbow babies! So wonderful!


----------



## dizz

Erin was born 9th April, at 33 weeks gestation weighing a smidge under 5lb... after one singleton and one twin miscarriage, and 4 years of fighting infertility - after I'd given up all hope of concieving after the last miscarriage - so a true utter miracle (that I wish had stayed cooking a lil bit longer though!)


----------



## Mon_n_john

My rainbow baby, a daughter, was born at 39 weeks. She weighed 8 lbs. 4 ounces and measured 21" long. Welcome to the world Alyssa Rose!
 



Attached Files:







558698_3923249970204_1548241255_3381678_1307570116_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PugLuvAh

Delayed posting of my rainbow baby :flower:

James was born February 12, 2012 weighing 7 pounds 14 oz

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/PugLuvAh/Newborm.jpg
https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/PugLuvAh/bearhat.jpg
https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/PugLuvAh/Happyjuly6.jpg
https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/PugLuvAh/Bumbotoy2.jpg


----------



## mummy82

Can I be added too please? EDD 31st January 2013.

Cangratulations to all you mummies and good luck to all you mummies to be:happydance:


----------



## stevies_girls

Due June 10th fingers crossed


----------



## Donna_barnes

Viole Amy born 8lb 2oz born 12.12.12 at 2.56pm by EMCS. Difficult pregnancy and traumas birh but so worth it!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MadamRose

Can i join ladies, I'm Expecting baby #2 after loss. I had a missed miscarriage in 2009, followed by a healthy little girl in 2010, and now pregnant again due around 2nd September 2013


----------



## Krippy

Raif Shaheed, born December 1, 2012! 8 pounds 9 ounces, born by c-section! Love him to bits...Congrats to all and their rainbows.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121206-00094.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20121217-00114 - Copy.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20121206-00093.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hokiemom

Can I join you ladies??? I am expecting our 2nd child. I think EDD will be somewhere around Aug. 26, 2013. I had a missed miscarriage on Oct. 10, 2012 at almost 10 weeks.


----------



## aly0890

Congrats on the rainbow babies girls! :) xx


----------



## Second Chance

I lost my angel at 9+5 on June 22, 2012... I am now expecting due Sept 26th, 2013 and I cant wait!!!


----------



## amotherslove

lucy was born on november 18th 2012 :)


----------



## mannymoo

My little rainbow boy, Joshua, arrived on 21 may 2013 weighing a wee 2.7kgs. After having a miscarriage in jan last year (8 weeks) and again in may last year (11 weeks) I never thought I would get to where I am today. It's even more special becoming a mommy after going through losses. Thinking of all the ladies out there that are still trying for their rainbows. You WILL get there in the end. Xx


----------



## LadyGecko

Rhanna was born 30th September 2011 at 11:56 weighing 8lb 11oz


----------

